# JonesRed 305cc from Costco



## Review JonesRed 305cc (Nov 21, 2018)

Great price, $699 strong engine, cuts through heavy wet snow first time out. Machine is heavy and reverse is almost non existent. Do like the 305cc Briggs & Stratton engine. It’s a work horse not a sports car.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Review JonesRed 305cc said:


> Great price, $699 strong engine, cuts through heavy wet snow first time out. Machine is heavy and reverse is almost non existent. Do like the 305cc Briggs & Stratton engine. It’s a work horse not a sports car.


Welcome to the forum. 
What do you mean "reverse is almost non existent"?


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

It’s very slow from what I’ve heard, Sure you can adjust it to speed it up a little.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Many snowblowers have 2 reverse does, this model has only 1.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

If reverse is slower than you'd prefer, you can likely adjust the gear-selection linkage/cable to bias it for a little faster reverse, at the expense of slowing the forward speeds a bit. Just make sure that after an adjustment, the first forward speed still moves it forward. Otherwise the rubber friction wheel will just sit in-place and wear away, with the transmission engaged in 1st gear forward.


----------

